

MercuryApp For Teams is now free for startups/small teams up to 4 people - coreyhaines

MercuryApp helps you track your team's feelings and progress along your project.
https://www.mercuryapp.com/startups
======
listrophy
I've been using MercuryApp since way early on, and I'm absolutely loving it
for evaluating.... uh, my life. As a leader of a dev group, I'm really excited
about the team functionality. I'm hoping it'll give me lots of insight to both
our advantages and dysfunctions.

~~~
chrismdp
Agreed, MercuryApp is great. Go try it!

